# Quartet entertains passengers stuck on a delayed plane. Pretty cool.



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I've never had the misfortune of being stuck on a tarmac for three hours, but I would imagine something like this would make it somewhat less awful.

"When a group from The Philadelphia Orchestra found itself delayed on the tarmac for three hours waiting for their flight from Beijing to Macao as part of the 2013 Residency & Fortieth Anniversary Tour of China, a quartet of musicians decided to provide a "pop up" performance for the passengers.

Juliette Kang, violin 
Daniel Han, violin
Che-Hung Chen, viola
Yumi Kendall, cello"


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

did they play for 3 hours?! let me get stuck with musicians next time it happens


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

deggial said:


> did they play for 3 hours?! let me get stuck with musicians next time it happens


I hope they played more than one number. I certainly would have contributed to a cash fund to hire them for the entire delay.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

it would have been a great way to spend 3 hours! and paid rehearsal for the musicians  hell, if they played 40min I'd have been happy.


----------

